

Android Phones Are Basically Used As Dumbphones - rmah
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-android-market-share-ecommerce-2014-1

======
intull
Well one reason might be because iPhones are pretty expensive. If people can
afford that, then they do have tendency to shop online. They have money!

On the other hand, Android is distributed in tons of low end devices too,
making a smartphone available in the hands of a person who did not think he'd
have one and he's unlikely to shop online. And such users do make a large user
group.

~~~
user_235711
That was the first reason that popped into my head as well. It is also a
possibility that iPhone users are more comfortable with transmitting their
payment information through cell towers (I do not know if this is true, but as
an Android user with an aversion to "shopping" on phones I am led to speculate
it at least).

Responding to the article directly: I hardly believe that the absence of
shopping on a phone turns it from smart to dumb. There are in fact far more
interesting activities to engage in on a phone than simply buying items (i.e.
reading a book, browsing the web, taking photographs, emailing/texting, etc.)

~~~
intull
Exactly!

